# The Urban Legend ER



## NomadicMedic (Dec 13, 2008)

I searched, but didn't see this video posted... so, submitted for your enjoyment:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWVkNcsdN6c


----------



## Onceamedic (Dec 13, 2008)

Elton John NO!  LOL


----------



## HotelCo (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## rmellish (Dec 13, 2008)

That was good for a laugh


----------



## Blacke00 (Dec 13, 2008)

That was pretty good.  =)


----------



## exodus (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh My GOD! That was AWESOME!


----------



## KempoEMT (Dec 13, 2008)

funny... sneeze seven times....


----------



## traumateam1 (Dec 14, 2008)

LOL! Thanks for the laugh.
"Sneeze seven times" haha


----------



## Vonny (Dec 14, 2008)

*Do not make faces*

That happened to my sisters face... 
Thanks for the laugh


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 14, 2008)

BAAWAAHHHAAAAA!!
I needed a good laugh today!


----------



## John707 (Dec 14, 2008)

hahaha thanks for the post n7lxi 
needed the laugh 
pop rocks and coke lol


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Dec 18, 2008)

ROFL.  oh if only.


----------



## FFEMT1A (Dec 19, 2008)

Walt Disney huh??? Thats a hoot!!!


----------



## Levinoss (Dec 19, 2008)

They make some funny stuff!


----------



## tydek07 (Dec 19, 2008)

haha, thanks for posting this :lol:


----------



## aandjmayne (Dec 19, 2008)

Lmfao... That was awesome


----------

